# New Waterside Owner



## ehedinman (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All

we just finished the process of buying, on Ebay through CJ Timeshares Labor Day week at Waterside ( annual three bed room).  I will admit that I had some fear and trepidation as the process went on, but I read so many good things that folks had to say about Waterside - and I have been intrigued by timesharing for years, that I finally did it.  My wife was quite the sceptic right until the deed was finally recorded...

the folks at CJ and Timeshare Closing were patient answered my questions and worked with me through the process.

As many of you have noted I was not thrilled with paying three years of Maintenance fees upfront, but I got such a great deal, and having the fee pre paid for the next couple of years made it worthwhile.

The great thing for my family is that we have several family members who live in the south east and this will be a great gathering spot for us to hang out - and I love to hit the bays for specs and reds.

I know that in the future I will have lots of questions about trading, and if someone could tell me the TPU value for my week with RCI and what types of resorts I can trade for I would appreciate it.  I think we will probably stay there for the first couple years - but who knows?

As you can tell this is my first time share - but it seems they are like tatoos and multiply.

this is also my first TUG post, and am quite happy to join the club

Eric


----------



## presley (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never heard of paying 3 years of MFs upfront when buying a TS.  What was the purpose of that?

P.S.  Welcome to TUG.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 24, 2012)

presley said:


> I've never heard of paying 3 years of MFs upfront when buying a TS.  What was the purpose of that?
> 
> P.S.  Welcome to TUG.



Seems to be the preferred method for a number pf resorts to try to deter the PCCs


----------



## matbec (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, Eric!

Welcome to TUG! We, too, own at Waterside and like using our weeks (yes we have 2 spring weeks, back-to-back, in the same unit). We love it there! Congratulations on your purchase! 

Your 3BR week is valued at 26 trading power units (TPUs), according to the RCI deposit calculator, if you deposit it with RCI at 9 months out. If you deposit the week within that 9 month timeframe, then the TPUs are fewer. Right now, if you deposit your 2012 week, it would only get 23 TPUs, but if you deposit your 2013 week, you'd get 26 TPUs. Depending on where and when you'd like to go, and with enough planning time, this number of TPUs can get you an exchange. 

Learning how to navigate RCI can take a while, so hope you stick around and read up on some of the valuable information that's available here. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2012)

presley said:


> I've never heard of paying 3 years of MFs upfront when buying a TS.  What was the purpose of that?
> 
> P.S.  Welcome to TUG.



Even better when the 3 years are paid for you by the seller


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 25, 2012)

ehedinman ~ Please read my post under EXCHANGING
*Just Got The Royal Screw From Rci *  Gnipgnop


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonder what is easier to get rid of - a tattoo or a timeshare?:hysterical:


----------



## elaine (Apr 25, 2012)

welcome. Waterside is a nicely maintained property in a great location with reasonable annual fees. We traded 2X via RCI and liked it so much that we bought a 3BR (resale) about 7 years ago. You will love it. We also have family in Fla and GA and we use it for annual family gatherings, as well. Elaine


----------



## BarCol (Apr 30, 2012)

welcome and congratulations on your waterside purchase - we too own there -0 sadly just EOY, but we love that resort - it's location is perfect for us, the unit and resort upkeep and amenities and fine.  We always enjoy our vacation there...


----------



## dukebigtom (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!  I'm also glad to see these affirming responses.  We're headed to Waterside the end of this month in a three bedroom.  It is our second trade into the resort.  Loved it the first time.  One of a few I'd consider buying if the price were right!

BigTom


----------



## BarCol (May 2, 2012)

Big Tom - keep looking on Ebay - and as well one of Tuggers just contacted me with a week 12 in a 2 bedroom that he wnats to gift over..PM me if interested - I have no interest beyond informarion this type of thing


----------



## ehedinman (May 15, 2012)

My wife would like to go to Hawaii next year - sometime in the spring, but probably after whale watching season. 

Will 26 TPU get us to a nice resort, preferably on a beach?  Or would a be better off using DAE or SFX

From the reading I have done the two smaller companies have some good things going for them, but I live in TX and could probably use some of RCIs other features


----------



## randster2 (May 16, 2012)

I just bought a 3 bedroom Waterside unit floating time.  What is the process to book a summer week?  Is it difficult to get the week you want?  How early should I book the unit?  Also, I was not planning on paying 3 years of maintenance fees.  I hope this is not necessary.  Are there discounts on rental rates?  Thanks.


----------



## elaine (May 16, 2012)

Many book summer weeks the year prior. Shoulder weeks---early June, late Aug. might have more availability. We love Waterside. Welcome. Elaine


----------



## wrb1000 (May 30, 2012)

*Waterside questions*

I am also a recent purchaser at Waterside (last year) and own a 3 bdrm.  We have previously exchanged into a 2brm and really liked the resort and the surroundings.  My question is: are there 3 bdrm. units that are _more_ preferable than others?  And if so, can they be requested at check-in - assuming they are available with first come, first served?

My second question is that, as part of the flexible ownership, which of the three resorts is most desirable?  They all seem to have their own pros and cons.
For the record, I had to prepay $1500 towards future MFs.  Kinda like overpaying your taxes to Uncle Sam - it eventually comes back to you.

Thanks!


----------

